# Cheyenne



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks - as relayed to me

1,3-6, 12, 14, 16-17, 24, 26, 28-29, 34-35, 40, 43-44, 47-51, 54-57, 60, 64, 66

31 dogs back to Land Blind
Rotation 26-60-10-43

Qual - again all that was relayed to me

1) Schrader (dog unknown)
2) Shih/Slew
Do not know anything more


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Ted

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Slew.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
1,14,16,17,28,34,35,44,47,50,51,54,56,60


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open to fourth:
> 1,14,16,17,28,34,35,44,47,50,51,54,56,60


Thanks for posting. 

FP


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st- McCartney/ Rylee
2nd-Bickley/Skeeter
3rd-Trott/Boomer
4th-Schrader/Gretzky
RJ-Wright/Darbi

Not sure of Js. 

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sheesh. Way to go Skeeter & Mr. Robbie. That dog is a freak. 23 Open Points (4 Wins.) & 11 1/2 Am Points (1 Win.) since Oct 1 of last year. For his career he has 45 Open Points (7 Wins.) & 48 1/2 Am Points (6 Wins.).


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Esther & Rylee!

The dog has won an Open and Amateur in the past month, and doesn't turn 3 until December!

Congrats on qualifying for the 2012 Amateur National.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Way to go Esther & Rylee!
> 
> The dog has won an Open and Amateur in the past month, and doesn't turn 3 until December!
> 
> Congrats on qualifying for the 2012 Amateur National.


Wow! Way to go Esther! You and Rylee are a great team!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wow!! Way to go Esther, Robbie, Kenny, Marcy, Bill, and Tom!!! Congratz to everyone!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby started. We did the math. 107 derby points in this 15 dog field.
Should be fun!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Wow!! Way to go Esther, Robbie, Kenny, Marcy, Bill, and Tom!!! Congratz to e everyone.
> Aaron*



X2
Nice job on those Open placements.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Am Results - as relayed to me

1) Wickliffe - ?
2) Bowles - Sundance
3) Shih - Mootsie
4) McClure - Gracie


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
Second hand:

1) Schrader
2) Goettl
3) Howard
4) Casto

Not sure of RJs or Js.

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Derby
1st Annie/Schader
2nd Mike/Goettl
3rd Check/Howard
4th Jewel/Casto
RJ Goose/Harris
Jam Bruiser/Edwards, Riot/Clow

Qual
1st Bullet/Schrader
2nd Slew/Shih
3rd Tigger/Whalen
4th Tank/Casto
RJ Chewey/Casto
Jam Bridger/Branstad

Am
1st Raider/Wickcliff
2nd Sundance/Bowles
3rd Mootsie/Shih
4th Gracie/McClure
RJ J-Lo/Biesemeier
Jam Hazel/Ensley, Skeeter/Bickley, Grover/Anderson, Twist/Morgan

Open
1st Rylee/McCartney
2nd Skeeter/Bickley
3rd Boomer/Trott
4th Gretzky/Schrader
RJ Darbi/Trott
Jam Danny/Schrader, Belle/Wickcliff, Ruger/Schrader, Piper/Edwards, Arson/Trott, Lacey/Cruickshank, Truman/Peterson


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to all that made it thru the 3rd - 4th combined in the AM. That was one tough matha'. (not me) 

To Barry and Brian and the rest of the Cheyenne Club crew, you once again did a great job and worked your tails off.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Sundance and Brian!!

Andy and Momma Briezy


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Al and Lou Moroz and their dog Annie on the Derby WIN. 
Having your first Derby placement be a win against a field with over 100 points is pretty awesome. 
Lots a love. 
Your mom, Darla


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The Derby Winner 
Annie

.









.
.








.
.







.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> WooHoo Sundance and Brian!!
> 
> Andy and Momma Briezy


What Andy said!


----------

